# Papier / Pergament - Ecken umklappen



## Fanthom (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Nun denke ich schon seit gestern darüber nach wie ich am besten das Problem - Ecken umzuknicken, und zwar jene auf eines alten Stück Papiers, welches viele, viele kleine Ausfransungen hat - lösen kann,(Bild 1)

Die Idee sollte ja klar sein wenn ich auf dieses Plugin (Page Curl) mal hinweise.
Hab es selbst noch nicht getestet, aber das soll auch nicht Thema sein. 

Denn wie kann man das altmodisch "manuell / Analog" machen? Also "_Photoshop-Papier-Ecken-Knicken_"
Ich will mal Euch fragen, denn momentan steh ich vor einer Wand ohne einen Plan wo ne Tür ist, geschweige denn sonst nen Weg der mich weiterbringt.. 
Das Ergebniss soll ja schliesslich "echt" aussehen, oder zumindest gut wirken.^^

Danke Euch,
Fanthom


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Dezember 2007)

Steht dir schon unter dem Transformationsmodus "verzerren" zur Verfügung?

Alex


----------



## jen-ni (15. Dezember 2007)

schau mal hier

http://www.psdtuts.de/photoshop-Tutorials-tutorials_anzeigen-105-page+curl+seite+umblaettern.html

http://photoshophelp.de/index.php?site=tutorials/fotoeffekte/gebogeneecke

http://www.mimbair.net/tutorials/photoshop/gebogene-ecke.html


----------

